# Looking for rough cut lumber/barn wood for trophy room



## Jasper (Feb 1, 2012)

Going to finish a room in my basement for a trophy room. Would like to do the walls in something rustic..........rough cut pine or cedar or something along those lines. Some old barn wood would work as well.

Any ideas? Any saw mills near Gwinnett that may have something?

Thanks!


----------



## SASS249 (Feb 1, 2012)

Peach State Lumber in Kennesaw is an easy source for rough cut lumber, great people to deal with and a wide variety of lumber available.

www.peachstatelumber.com/

You can also check with some of the portable sawmill, and small sawmill guys you can find here:

http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/directories/sdd.cgi?&PAGE=3


----------



## redman2006 (Feb 1, 2012)

If you ever make it to Dahlonega there is a good one there.  Very inexpensive.  If you just need the rough cut stuff.  I have bought it for my fencing at half what I would have paid at the big lumberyards and home stores.

Be aware, most is not well aged when you buy from these small mills, so you will need to stack and dry/cure it or you will have shrinkage and warping issues.  We used some rough cedar planking (1x12) that was still too green and ended up with about 1/8 to 3/16 gaps in the planking on the walls and 1/16 to 1/18 gaps in the trim joints.  OOOOOPS!

I am sorry I can't remember the name, but it is on the way into town on HWY 19 from 400.  Good people.  I get my shavings there for the horses too.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 1, 2012)

redman2006 said:


> If you ever make it to Dahlonega there is a good one there.  Very inexpensive.  If you just need the rough cut stuff.  I have bought it for my fencing at half what I would have paid at the big lumberyards and home stores.
> 
> Be aware, most is not well aged when you buy from these small mills, so you will need to stack and dry/cure it or you will have shrinkage and warping issues.  We used some rough cedar planking (1x12) that was still too green and ended up with about 1/8 to 3/16 gaps in the planking on the walls and 1/16 to 1/18 gaps in the trim joints.  OOOOOPS!
> 
> I am sorry I can't remember the name, but it is on the way into town on HWY 19 from 400.  Good people.  I get my shavings there for the horses too.



Andersons off hwy 9And try to go with quarter sawn stuff if possible!


----------



## Jasper (Feb 1, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> Andersons off hwy 9And try to go with quarter sawn stuff if possible!



OK shakey, I'm a rough cut rookie.......... What is quarter sawn?

Thanks.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...u3KcWe2AXN6PTOAg&sqi=2&ved=0CFYQ9QEwAw&dur=63

Beware some wood advertized as quarter sawn is not actually quarter sawn but more flat sawn with the center "cuts" called quarter sawn.


----------



## safebuilder (Feb 1, 2012)

I would use lumber cut with a band saw...2 guys at Newborn who have woodmiser mills...i will get you a name


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Ya wanna put in some elbow grease?

If so, have you ever thought of using pallets?

We did in a basement ceiling, and were very pleased with the results.  The pallets were primarily red oak, white oak, and poplar, with some pine mixed in.  All rough sawn, and many were weathered, to give it the aged barnwood appearance.

Basement ceiling was in the vicinity of 700 sq. ft. with two soffits.  Many of the pallets we used were the ones that come under sheet metal - 4 x 8 and 5 x 10.  These often have 3x4 beams and 4/4 or 5/4 rough cut planks, 5 and 6" wide.  

We planed the planks on the backside, to give a uniform thickness, and bandsawed the two outer faces off the beams (used the outer, rough, weathered faces on the ceiling.  

Hopefully the pictures came through.  I've never uploaded them through GON before.  Obviously, it is still a work in progress - we haven't yet put trim up, the columns certainly need trim, and the trim rings for the can lights are missing in the photos as well.  Plus, my picture taking skills are a bit lacking.

Though there is some time in machining the wood, we didn't pay a penny for any of it.


----------



## Casey81 (Feb 1, 2012)

There is a possibility that my barn is going to be getting torn down here soon if insurance gets their way. I am going to be keeping the heavy timbers and some of the other wood but there should be plenty. I am in Lawrenceville too. When we get to tearing it down I'll get with ya and see if you are still looking.


----------



## jonkayak (Feb 1, 2012)

Try woodfinder.com  Just type in you zip and it'll give you a list of mills and lumber yards.

I use the guy up in Gainesville.

Also try Craigslist I find some good deals on their from time to time.


----------



## southwind (Feb 2, 2012)

redman2006 said:


> Be aware, most is not well aged when you buy from these small mills, so you will need to stack and dry/cure it or you will have shrinkage and warping issues.  We used some rough cedar planking (1x12) that was still too green and ended up with about 1/8 to 3/16 gaps in the planking on the walls and 1/16 to 1/18 gaps in the trim joints.  OOOOOPS!
> 
> .



x2 on this.   Me and a buddy of mine did the inside of his hunting cabin in wainscot (lower 34" installed vertically) with barn wood I had stored under a shed for years out of the weather....even though it was summer when we installed it shrunk and left 1/4 to 3/8" gaps.  I also recommend putting some 15# felt or something dark up first in case you do have shrinkage you are still sealed.  Above the wainscot we put horizonal kiln dried rough cut poplar. It didn't shrink.  Over all it looks great....very rustic.


----------



## Jasper (Feb 2, 2012)

bassboy1 said:


> Ya wanna put in some elbow grease?
> 
> If so, have you ever thought of using pallets?



bassboy, that looks awesome! Great idea and great craftsmanship. 



Casey81 said:


> There is a possibility that my barn is going to be getting torn down here soon if insurance gets their way. I am going to be keeping the heavy timbers and some of the other wood but there should be plenty. I am in Lawrenceville too. When we get to tearing it down I'll get with ya and see if you are still looking.



Thanks! Let me know...........



southwind said:


> x2 on this.   Me and a buddy of mine did the inside of his hunting cabin in wainscot (lower 34" installed vertically) with barn wood I had stored under a shed for years out of the weather....even though it was summer when we installed it shrunk and left 1/4 to 3/8" gaps.  I also recommend putting some 15# felt or something dark up first in case you do have shrinkage you are still sealed.  Above the wainscot we put horizonal kiln dried rough cut poplar. It didn't shrink.  Over all it looks great....very rustic.



Sounds nice.........got any pics?

Thanks for everyone's help..........


----------



## Jasper (Feb 2, 2012)

As far as the shrinkage goes  I may go with a plywood backer, finish it with textured paint and leave a gap between the boards to resemble mortar. That should make the shrinkage deal less of an issue I'm thinking. 

Kinda like this..........


----------



## RNC (Feb 2, 2012)

bassboy1 said:


> Ya wanna put in some elbow grease?
> 
> If so, have you ever thought of using pallets?
> 
> ...



very nice !


----------

